# Singing Lessons - Dublin southside



## valc (20 Nov 2007)

Looking for one to one singing lessons for xmas pressie for other half. Preferably city centre or Southside.

Any recommendations???


valc


----------



## stephnyc (21 Nov 2007)

Waltons on Georges St provide singing lessons as well as instruments, either privately or in a group 

http://www.newschool.ie/


----------



## MugsGame (21 Nov 2007)

1) Any risk they could be offended? Have they asked for singing lessons, or is it just that you think they need them?!
2) Any particular style -- classical, musicals, rock, throat singing!? Some teachers concentrate on technique, some on repertoire. If you want to sing rock music you might be frustrated if your teacher only wants you to practice art songs and opera.


----------



## valc (21 Nov 2007)

thanks!

Stephnyc - didn't realise Waltons did private lessons also. will contact them.

Mugsgame - yes he has asked! No particular style but can't imagine it will be heavy metal!


----------



## miselemeas (21 Nov 2007)

You could try the Leinster School of Music and Drama - part of Griffith College now - http://www.gcd.ie/index.jsp?pID=296&nID=301


They offer singing lessons

"For information on Tuition please contact 
_Ruth Lyons, _
*phone* 01-4150467 
*email* ruth.lyons@gcd.ie "​


----------



## Buy Buy Buy (22 Nov 2007)

Any luck Valc??
I too want to get lessons for my girlfriend, although grifith colledge only do them in groups and in blocks of 10. I think individually and about 5 lessons would be much better! any ideas??

thanks


----------



## valc (23 Nov 2007)

hi Buy Buy Buy


I rang Waltons & they do individual lessons - 30 mins each - approx 300 euros for 10. They seem to be structured around term times i.e. starting in January, April etc.  Open til 10 p.m. during the week - I hope to drop in next week to find out more.

Griffith do group lessons & like you, I think as a non-singer, he would prefer individual lessons. 

I didn't hear of any lessons other than that. Surprised - thought there would be a few individual teachers doing this from their homes etc. 

will let you know how I get on in Waltons next week. 


valc


----------



## musicmad (23 Nov 2007)

DSM or Dublin school of music do great lessons. Went there myself and found them really useful. Their singing teacher is amazing. It cost me 25 per individual lesson. Try them and see if you have any luck although their singing lessons book out really quick. Think I still have the number. If you Pm me I can give it to you. 

Musicmad


----------



## shesells (24 Nov 2007)

Have a look at www.aims.ie - there are loads of threads about singing lessons over there....actually don't try getting on there til Monday, the server is being replaced this weekend!


----------



## MugsGame (27 Nov 2007)

This is a useful national database of music teachers.
http://www.learnmusic.info/

Obviously it's up to you to verify the information provided, and there are no recommendations/ratings, but it could be helpful.


----------



## Buy Buy Buy (3 Dec 2007)

valc said:


> hi Buy Buy Buy
> 
> 
> I rang Waltons & they do individual lessons - 30 mins each - approx 300 euros for 10. They seem to be structured around term times i.e. starting in January, April etc. Open til 10 p.m. during the week - I hope to drop in next week to find out more.
> ...


 

Any update on the above Valc? really want to get something sorted this week, as do you i'm sure!


----------



## valc (30 Jan 2008)

Hi all

Just some feedback if anyone should be interested.

booked a term of 10 lessons in Waltons. Voucher was given by waltons in very nice A4 cert style voucher.

Other half started the lessons 3 wks ago and is absolutely thrilled so far. 

Anyone need anymore info I'll be happy to answer!


valc


----------

